# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Cleanup will take years

## andynap

300 boats sank?

EDD5D558-310E-4935-997E-8A673BE0DA42.jpeg
C98E517E-DC15-40A6-A09C-1187527224A7.jpeg
125A9930-F4D4-49CA-8C33-0C646B22234E.jpeg

----------


## GramChop

Thank you for sharing, Andy.  Heartbreaking.  A sailor my friends and I met on St Barth in early July 2017 lost his sailboat, Nikimat, while moored at Simpson Bay.

----------


## BBT

It will be especially hard since a large Bahamian tug and barge and Crain which does salvage work went down after being asked to assist only to be turned away after salvaging 1 boat. They were told their paper work was not in order. Before they went they were to,d you only need passports for the crew  and documentation papers for the vessel. Sometimes the bureaucrats allow things like this to stop progress. These attitudes will hold sxm back from returning to normality for quite a while.

----------

